# Target You Hate The Most



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

What is the 3D target that gives you the most trouble. For me it is the black buck. I have the hardest time with that one.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

On the ASA circuit it is that blasted Corsican thingy.........I hate that target........

For local shoots, turkeys, definitely turkeys.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

I have a mental block when it comes to caribou targets. I helped set one up for my club, knew it was 38 yards and completely missed it the next day.
At another shoot on a caribou, the shooter in front of me tells me it was 58 yards. I say no way and promptly missed it.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Definately the 07 IBO alligator....rotten good for nothin target, they should all be burned....grrrrrr


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Ja ... Jave .... Javelina. There I said it! I dare not speak it's name too much or it will continue to haunt me.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

I absolutly hate that stinking turkey at the local shoots, and I seen to always be the one who has to shoot it first.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I almost always underestimate the yardage on the BIG elk, seems I am always just under the 10 ring


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

The freaking gobbling turkey by McKenzie. I can never see the rings with binocs, and honestly, I don't think that would help me anyways:wink:. That target eats my lunch!!!


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Definately the PUKIN' turkey


----------



## mike-uswest (Oct 6, 2002)

Turkey or leopard, I hate all those spots.

Mike


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

id have to agree.

either the alligator layin' flat on the ground.....................

or 

javelina around the 30-35 yard range.

camoham


----------



## DXT08 (Mar 7, 2008)

I hate turkeys


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

for me its that little rhinehart bear!!!!


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Turkey or Leopard.............Don't like the Javelina either.


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

For me its the stegosaurus. No matter what I always seem to 5 that one.

I don't help myself with it either, as when I'm setting up the course for the weekend shoot I'll stick it at 42 yds up next to the ceiling.

I have a few guys who hate the baboon. One guy wants to guilitine it he hates it so bad.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

turkeys...any kind...any shape...any way...no way...turkeys...
but... the gator and the carp i don't like too.


----------



## big okie (Mar 15, 2004)

The rinehart lepord on the rock,all the spots seem to run together.


----------



## eville archer (Feb 20, 2004)

The alligator is first with the cub bear running a close second.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

turkeys suck!!!!!

ive also seen a lifesize squirrel that wasnt any fun either..


----------



## djones90 (Sep 17, 2007)

Turkey facing away from you and any small game targets.


----------



## BruceZ (Jan 4, 2007)

I would say the turkeys but after seeing that squril I dont know


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Any four legged target that is placed quartering to me. I would never take this shot in the woods. It just bothers me when the targets are placed like this.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

The baboon gives me the most trouble, don't know why but the red butt on it should be the 10 ring.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I hate the small scoring on Rinehart targets , I like all the Mckenzie targets!


----------



## MOLLIEN1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Turkey


----------



## beanz2166 (Aug 29, 2007)

all of them.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

gator..and the Rinehart raptor.....oh and the Baboon..


----------



## gadgethead (Feb 23, 2007)

Another vote for the Rhinehart leopard. You can look thru the binos and find the pattern to shoot at, but as soon as the bow goes up it's just a mess of dots.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Personal dislike for alligator and pukin turkey. The puker has such light lines in it you even have a hard time some times scoring the target. I also do not care for the Rinehart Coca Cola bear. This is not a target you should see in a tournament that has any significance. BTW if a class has a max of 25 yards it isn't funny to set it at 28. I used to have 30 of the Rineharts that ASA shot. I like Rinehart targets for their durability. I think however some of their targets are dumb, any of the dinosaurs, the climbing bear, coca cola bear, frog,cobra and the jackalope.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

No matter who makes them, turkeys.


----------



## ILikePrettyBows (Feb 16, 2007)

My vote would be anything with spots... as soon as you put the binos down its like what spot was it

I also do not like any ASA scoring..... if I git dead center 10 I deserve the 12 they dont off center yje x on a 5spot veagas or any other target face.... maybe they would make those funner if they did for those guys really raise the bar for the shooters... plus most 14s I have seen scored have just been a messed up shot 

I also do not care for the rinehart turkeys would rather shoot a black turkey that I have no clue cause the rinehart is too busy

I also do not care for any of those dime size 12 ring targets rinehart puts out.... may as well put out more turkeys cause that is all thier kill really is.


----------



## maxy (Mar 22, 2007)

Its that little rhinehart bear also!!!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I always  up on turkeys. Don't know what the problem is.


----------



## mt-dew07 (Jan 10, 2007)

Turkeys is an easy first for me. I hate those things, regardless of who makes them. 

To knock in the hate even more, I went to a shoot last May (location unimportant) where 12 of the total 25 targets were turkeys! To top it off, a few of the shots were 35 yards(a tad even further in some cases).


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Stupid Rhinehart coca cola bear. Stupid Rhinehart jackabuck, jackalope, whatever it is. For some reason i always kill that Rhinehart frog.
In ASA the javelina and the leopard can be tricky. I have both those targets but the spots are different on each one you see.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

That corsican ram when its 36-40 yrds.


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*targets*

the turkey (mississippi buzzard) but that little squirrel looks like a bad one


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Hate It*

Can we band together and outlaw the TURKEY!!!!!!!


----------



## archery3d247 (Mar 8, 2008)

The Turkey Is Tough In Local Shoots And Most Of Them Is Eat Up With Them Because They Are Cheap For A Club. But In The Asa's Its The Javeline Its Tough To Judge..................................


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

turkeys and the leopard... hate the spots... the havi ain't much fun either!!! OH AND THE FALLOW DEER!!!! That target cost me at Hattiesburg this year!!! I got the line of spots mixed up!!


----------



## bearhunt (Jan 16, 2008)

up here we have a little skunk. It usually gets set out around 30 yards and every once in a while they hid it under a rock. Every store that sells arrows should give this guy away for free, they will more than make up the cost in an afternoon.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Dang Heyena*

You can see in this picture my arrow right under the 12 ring for an eight. Just cant get enough yards on him.

Impala is hard for me to judge as well.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

My least favorite as of this past Sunday is the Rinehart Fallow Deer. He was placed right behind some 1-foot-tall pine saplings, and I thought his body was bigger and that he was 5 or 6 yards behind the saplings, so shooting for a safe center 10, I ended up with a high 8 that was almost a nickel. Blasted Fallow Deer!


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

For me it is the Mckenzie strutting turkey or the just plain standing turkey. I do not know why but I just can't get a 10 on them to save my butt. I know it is all in my head but I can't shoot them things!!  :tongue:


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

BTROCKS said:


> Can we band together and outlaw the TURKEY!!!!!!!


I'm with you pal!!!! :tongue:


----------



## southpawhunter (Aug 29, 2003)

*Target Hater*

Don't matter how it's standin' or who makes it, it's the dang turkey.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Turkey, any brand and that little 18 in high yellow goat. We call it a cheese goat. Gets mine everytime. Any thing above a 5 is a good shot for me.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

That Javelina should be banned too, I hate that thing! A guy I shot with in Miss. called it a Mexican racing pig, it was funny at first but now every time I see one that's what comes to mind.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

The last 3_D course I shot had a skunk target. I missed it clean from 35 yards.

Now....


...tell me...


...if you were in the woods...


...and saw a skunk...


...would you try to shoot it with an arrow?


----------



## Headhunter 421 (Apr 26, 2006)

I shot my first 3-d the other Sunday.I did the best on the turkey targets.12 ringed 3 of them.Of all things I messed up on a deerfrom a elevated platform.Duh.My phone was vibrating at full draw,shot under it at 30 yards.
Also killed a tree,they arrow took a weird swerve on another big target,forgot what it was.I really liked the turkey myself.It was good practice for april.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

Turkey (any turkey) and that little honey bear.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Mckenzie Wart Hog*

Can't believe I'm the first to post this one. I hate that :devil:


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

*bear*

That dang standing Bear.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Those damb 40 yd turkeys! I mean come on who does that?


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Turkey's for me also!!:embara:


----------



## mocheese (Dec 19, 2003)

*Climbing bear*

Can't stand that Climbing bear, seems like that kill moves every time I go to shoot one. Gotta watch the angle on that one. I also usually over judge the Caribou, can't seem to remember that it's a good bit smaller than the elk


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have the worst time judging the black buck


----------



## matt2595 (May 24, 2005)

*Most Unliked Targets*

The Wart Hog and the Baboon


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

la.basscat said:


> Can't believe I'm the first to post this one. I hate that :devil:


Ah yes, the Pumba. 


And another vote for all them stinkin turkeys!!!!


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

the moose that has kill zone as large as the side of a barn.
the elk, i can hit a caribou easy but not the elk.
and the itty bitty skunk.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

speedfreak said:


> That Javelina should be banned too, I hate that thing! A guy I shot with in Miss. called it a Mexican racing pig, it was funny at first but now every time I see one that's what comes to mind.


Gotta love John, try seeing him every week


----------



## cartershooter (Mar 8, 2006)

Turkeys turkeys turkeys i hate them all


----------



## 3Dfool (Jun 1, 2005)

BTROCKS said:


> Can we band together and outlaw the TURKEY!!!!!!!


I definately agree. Ban those &^$%#^&$^ turkeys.


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

My least favorite target would deffinetly be the alligator or the gobbling turkey. I always get an 8 or a 5 on those two. And we all know how much a 5 can ruin your score.


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

The Puker,I jsut throw down a 5 when I see it,lol.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

The little rhinehart climbing bear and the baboon. that freakin' bear looks like it's 40 and it's only 25.


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

*bear*

The older one that Mackenzie makes that is standing and leans against the tree. I hate it, always miss the 10 ring by a 1/4".


----------



## IDHUNTER (Dec 2, 2003)

Definitely the turkey followed closely by a frontal shot on a standing bear.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

pukin turkeys any directions


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

guess I'm not only one that has issues with turkeys even with a x'ed nock to shoot at I'll still 5 it


----------



## mofarmboy (Aug 6, 2006)

gobblin turkey just cant come up high enough at that *amn thing!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I hate the little rhinehart cheese goat .I dont know what they call it ,but everybody call's it cheese goat.Man that thing gets me everytime .


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Any white target, I have a white dot on my scope and I have a hard time seeing the target, its a sure bet I'm going to fling a 8 on that one!!!!


----------



## Mike05 (Jan 10, 2005)

3dn4jc said:


> pukin turkeys any directions



I agree with this one. Gooblin turkey is my worst.


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

the morrell standing bear and the mckenzie cinnamon bear


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Its the hiena for me!

I dont think i have shot a ten on him yet!


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

the gator


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

solocamo50 said:


> The older one that Mackenzie makes that is standing and leans against the tree. I hate it, always miss the 10 ring by a 1/4".


I absolutely hate the bear most of all too. Really with any standing bear I just automatically throw craps on it.:BangHead: All I can say for the bear is:bartstush::smile:


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

The turkeys, for sure. Doesn't matter which one, I hate them all!


----------



## boydie (Dec 14, 2006)

mckenzy mountain goat something about that bright white target givess me fits


----------



## elkkiller#4 (Mar 19, 2007)

I hate all turkeys, but I never can get the yardage on those small feeding deer, they just look a lot further.



Favorite target, anything from africa


----------



## DBArcher (Aug 25, 2004)

quite honestly, that darn little coyote gets me everytime:embara:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Another one I can't stand is that stumpy Oompa-Loompa bear that Rinehart makes, throws me off every time.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I hate the alligator... ugh.. BURN IN...

nevermind, sorry.. That one makes me sooooo mad


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Frog*

rinehart frog 42 yards


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

*Turkeys*

Definitely the turkeys, any kind. Another vote to have them banned for sure!!!


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*turkeys also*

I also agree on the turkeys bein the worst.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

When that hyiena is leaning back and the 14 ring is a sliver of grazing off into the abyss.

The football turkey is someone feels its a good joke to put a quarter away shot on it so you either get a 0 10 or 5


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

The bedded elk at 50 yards. It seems that the 12 ring is so low.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*What he said...*



reylamb said:


> On the ASA circuit it is that blasted Corsican thingy.........I hate that target........
> 
> For local shoots, turkeys, definitely turkeys.


I hate that short legged, big bodied thing!!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> That corsican ram when its 36-40 yrds.


Exactly!!


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

I love to hate them all every weekend. and then i hate to love them all some other weekends . its all fun


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

THE FREAKING SIDE SHOT ON THE ALLIGATOR!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really hate that one. I have trashed more arrows on that shot then anything else. I would rather shoot a raccon at 50 yards.


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

cobra


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...I hate the Standing Bear. ...even more the standing Polar Bear. Its a freak of nature.


----------



## MacChamp07 (Mar 8, 2008)

*That crappy little gummy bear*

The Little Gummy Bear target gets me everytime, i don't care if it is 5 yards or 50, i can't hit anything above and 8 on it EVER


----------



## george myers (Dec 28, 2005)

the ones that move when i release the arrow:wink:


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

I don't mind the turkeys but I have a hard time with the cobra.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Had a shoot yesterday with a club that I knowed had a cheese goat and turkey. Was 2 down when I got to the cheese goat after 20 target. Shot a high 10 on it which is a good for me on that target. The last target was the turkey 37 yds put 38 on it held on my buddy's low arrow made a good release. Hit the sleeve of my rain jacket, dropped for a 5, only 1 I shot. Hate the turkey, cheese goat and that leaning bear. Can't get low enough in it for a 12.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*yote*

last year at the Nelsonville shoot if you were there then you prolly remember this coyote that they had specially painted like a wolf.....hardest target in the world to judge


----------



## Hoytboy71 (Feb 21, 2007)

BLACK bears! UGHHH!


----------



## HoodIN (Mar 27, 2006)

Turkey!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Turkey is my #1 most hated...
Followed by anything smaller than a deer...


----------



## 3D-Stu (Apr 23, 2003)

It's got to any manufacturers 'skinny turkey'

then it's the Rinehart rising boar - where do you aim on that thing?


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

I am going to have to say the blavk buck. I can not get that son of a gun and it costs me near every shoot.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

SANDBAGGER said:


> Definately the PUKIN' turkey


I will second, third and fourth that...


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

the pukin turkey


----------



## rlblevins2001 (Feb 22, 2008)

How on earth could you miss an elk? Thats a question I ask myself. All I had to do was put all 3 pins on it and pull the trigger! Shot right under the stupid thing. After shooting at turkeys, racoons, and bobcats I thought an elk would be an easy 10. Miss-judged it by 10 yards!


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

pukin turkey, and the bottle necked jake.


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

I say we take lighter fluid to all them jakes and puken field carp.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

the hardest one for me is the gobblin tukey, I am fine with the other 2 but the one that is gobblin is the that gets me!


----------



## idrednek (Feb 9, 2007)

The standing black bear i aways shot them in the throat, the bedded deer and the gators.


----------



## bowman_bob (May 8, 2007)

turkey or rising boar... turkeys probably worse..


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

Definitley the Turkey! I have a Javelina in the back yard so plenty of practice on it, but it still gets me now and then?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine changes from month to month. Turkeys made me nervous when I first started and I bought one and don't care now. Javelina was next. Bought one and don't care. For whatever reason, the standing bear and boar are giving me fits right now. Fortunately my neighbor owns them so I don't have to buy them.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

*3D Target*

I hate skunks. The league I shoot in always has 2 put up. Last week 1 was at 29yds and had its butt towards you. The other was spinning on a platform at 26.5 yards.


----------



## CNY30-06 (Oct 8, 2007)

The one I hate the most are the all white ones. I also hate the standing bears I can never shot them right.


----------



## congoking (Jan 19, 2008)

standing bear i don't even know why. i hate it


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*3D hated target*

The bedded white tail (McKenzie) up hill at about 25 yards.
Hate it, can't hit the kill zone, elbows forelegs in the way always over or a VERY possible spine shot


----------



## Hunter Bob (Feb 24, 2005)

*worst turkey turkey turkey>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*

Dam turkey targets got to be the worst . I thought i was the only one who despised them .But looks like I have a lot of company here . Someone should tally bet turkeys are the most hated targets. ukey:


----------



## airmonkey (Feb 28, 2008)

Hate turkeys and the reinhart leopard.


----------



## rutt-n-strut (Feb 25, 2008)

Turkey's are tough but the skunk stinks up my score the most!


----------



## roscoe1528 (Sep 14, 2007)

the ittie bittie !&**#ng honey bear.........


----------



## pjoneacre (Jan 10, 2005)

*Skunk and Mosquito*

I shot a Mosquito last week and the 12 ring is the size of a fat shaft arrow diameter and the 10 is not much bigger than a quarter.

The Skunk is just hard to pick the exact spot for that small of a 12 ring.


----------



## DRAKEBOND28 (Mar 8, 2007)

*The target I hate most*

The alligator. I have shot it 3 times in the last 6 months the score were 5,8,5.


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*alligator*



DRAKEBOND28 said:


> The alligator. I have shot it 3 times in the last 6 months the score were 5,8,5.


Thats not bad that you only had 3 gators in 6 months..at worlds last year i think i actually had 3 there......but i dont like them either....im always second guessing my yardage.....but the worst target for me was this yote that was painted like a wolf so i thought it was way out there!!!


----------



## tx.archer (Aug 5, 2007)

*Most Hated Target*

Steel Pig @ 25 Yards

tx.archer


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

roscoe1528 said:


> the ittie bittie !&**#ng honey bear.........


I HATE THAT THING!


----------



## BowTechWY (Feb 1, 2007)

I love all Turkeys. But the Rising Boar @ all distances kicks me square in the teeth.


----------



## younghunter43 (Jul 20, 2005)

*rhinehart feeding doe*

I can't stand the Rinehart feeding doe. I always judge it too far away. It is just so small and i expect to be the same size as the other deer.


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey al you Archers for Christ in Paris, TX. guys and gals. The alligator on the water hole. I do pretty good on everything else but that confounded gator trips me up every time. I usually shoot to low.


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

this may sound weird but a standing bear gives me some trouble sometimes. i can shoot small targets as good or better than any big target


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I hate the skunk.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*turkey*

Sorry guys but that DAMM jake turkey gets my vote to be thrown off this planet

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*target*

leaning bear blows


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

*Steel deer*

The steel deer. Only had to shoot at it once at 20 yards. Should have hit it but instead I broke a arrow. Otherwise the stump, where the hell is the kill zone on a stump.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

RyanH said:


> Its the hiena for me!
> 
> I dont think i have shot a ten on him yet!


I believe I have finally over come this target! I had to judge and shoot him twice this past weekend! I shot tens on him twice! I was PUMPED!


----------



## Tom_in_CT (Mar 11, 2008)

that goodfurnothin rinehart cobra. I didn't know where to shoot...I mean, where the heck is the kill zone on a cobra anyways?


----------



## primitiveweapon (Mar 20, 2007)

STUPID TURKEYS!!!!! And those small honey bears.


----------



## ArcherySoldier (Mar 11, 2008)

The bedded buck.


----------



## Rose-n-Arrows (Mar 30, 2008)

Turkeys at 30+ yards. Other small targets don't bother me.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

The Dredded Bedded......


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

if i keep my head clear i can normaly shoot anything fair


----------



## Bug eater (Mar 5, 2008)

The most trouble for me is probably the turkey, but I also hate all white rams or whatever they are!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

SANDBAGGER said:


> Definately the PUKIN' turkey


ukey:


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*taget*

I hate all bears!!!!
__________________


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

smokin'dually said:


> The Dredded Bedded......



This one got me Friday at the Calhoun, GA IBO. 

41 yards downhill that I shot for 38 and pinwheeled the hoof!


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I hate every target I get a 5 or miss on.


----------



## Tom in AT (Dec 30, 2007)

It's definitely the Rinehart "mini" standing bear. With the Baboon a close second.


----------



## adkman (Aug 15, 2004)

The one's I miss.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Black Buck, Corsican Ram, and the Alligator.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

JC BOWHUNTER said:


> Turkey (any turkey) and that little honey bear.


Light the turkey targets aflame! :flame: I seem to drill that little 10 lb bear no matter if it's 25 or 40 yards...EVERY TIME! :confused3::noidea:


----------



## promod1385 (Oct 3, 2007)

The carp (rigged on a cable system) and the mosquito.


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

That "Barfin Buzzard" that everyone keps tellin me that it's a turkey. That target should be banned and burnt for all times. That is a sure fire nickel no matter how close it is. Absolutely no way of seeing where score rings. I have seen several of those targets with missing heads and tail feathers.


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Any of them that are so shot up you can't find the 12. Oh, and the ones that came out with a center 12 and then had a low 12 cut into them or vice versa. Nothing makes your day like shooting a 12 only to find out it's not really the 12.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

i kinda like the turkeys i had good luck with them the 2 i hate is the Mckinze bedded buck and gator past 25yds i alway  up on everytime


----------



## Kentuckian (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to say the bedded buck down hill at 45 yrds. is the one that gets me everytime. I hate that freakin thing, I always miss judge it and hit right at the bottom of the 8 ring. The last 3 tournys I have shot had that dang target.


----------



## hillscreek3dnut (Jul 6, 2007)

*most hated*

Got to be the leopard I pick out the paw print I want to shoot, then shoot the wrong one


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

The most hated target for me is the alligator.


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

So many targets, so little time. McKenzie turkey: --- yuck, Rhinehart turkey ok. Never can figure out where to aim on the wartyhog & the leopard.

hd


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*targets*

i have a shooting budy that will shoot a 12 on the little standing baer at 40 yards but can't score an 8 on the elk at any yardage


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

I seem to shoot the bedded buck in the foot a lot


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

gator and bedded buck.


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't like the fallow deer. Those spots are too confusing to me.

I like pulling arrows out of Rhinehearts, but I don't like to shoot any of them.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a new one. Got in a shootout sunday and the last target was a skunk! I shot all the turkeys well ( that was my most hated target). I HATE SKUNKS!!!!!:cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

killsumptin said:


> I seem to shoot the bedded buck in the foot a lot


I forgot about that one. I have the same problem but the gator still has my number.


----------



## MorganMurphy (Mar 14, 2008)

I love shooting the turkey... But the one I hate most is the Alligator.

Second is that FU**N leapord!!!


----------



## chevy88 (Dec 22, 2007)

FULL STRUT TURKEY... I WOULD WRITE DOWN A 5 AND WALK TO THE NEXT TARGET WITHOUT SHOOTING IF THEY WOULD LET ME! 5's ARE AUTOMATIC FOR ME.


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

All the ones that they don't put the 11 rings were my arrows hit.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

I have changed my mind since my original post. I now hate the Fallow Deer with a passion. I used to have the warthog as my nemesis but me and warty have come to an agreement that he will let me shoot a 10 on him most of the time with an occasional 12!


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Javelina wasn't so bad to me this weekend. They put it at 20 yards and I smoked the 14 ring at the pro am.............


----------

